# What quirks does your GSD have?



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

Alvin watches TV. Started with the Olympics now he's hooked -__-

















Do you mind? I'm watching my stories.











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

My dog throws up in his crate and only his crate. I keep his crate open all day and he goes in there to throw up. Maybe he's trying to tell me how he feels about the crate...lol. Now, the throwing up isn't chronic but he's gotten in to some things a couple of times, and he tends to throw up bile if it's too long between meals. Not that I'm complaining. Wish my cat had done that with his hairballs.

He also gives three kisses to me when I come home from work. Three kisses and then he goes into his crate to be fed. It's too freaking cute.


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

My dog is the most accomplished fly/mosquito/moth hunter I have ever met. I'll be playing tug with him when his ears will suddenly perk up and he'll go flying to the other side of the house, pinpoint the bug and then track it around the house until it flies low enough that he can snap it up. I've had dogs that liked to chase flies until they get bored or distracted, but if he hears anything that buzzes, he has no problem tracking it for HOURS around the house. At the very least, he gets exercise and I've never had to invest in bug spray so...win-win?


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Norah often looks at things with one ear down and one ear up, I have lots of photos where it looks as though she only has one ear!


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Ours would wrestle in the house...when they figured out the snarls and growls drew our attention and would end the play session, they stopped making noise but continue to wrestle...they think of they don't make growling sounds they will be able to continue playing. 

Our male likes to bounce on his shadow...and if the female is outdone...she will try to hump her brothers head...she is not allowed, but she will try...we think she is a sore loser. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

Haha those are awesome! Lol funny breed for sure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

So far this pup watches tv quite a lot. He stalks like a cat his "aunt Sandy" our sons dog. They play together a lot. He is already opening doors if they aren't fully latched. 

Previous Shepherds were "butt bumpers" we have had two with this behavior and the new pup seems to have the tendency as well. They walked up to you in a chair and started bumping the chair with their rear end. I have seen the pup push Sandy around with his hind end when playing.


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

Mine likes to lay upside down with his toy or bone hanging out of his mouth like he's being lazy about chewing. I've been meaning to get a photo of him like that, lol.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Willy runs out of the room when you sneeze - every single time. And you can't fool her with a fake sneeze to demonstrate this little quirk.

Sister barks at dogs and horses on TV. What is funny that she starts barking when she HEARS the noise from horse tack - she doesn't even really need to see the horse.

Sasha (Boogie) takes her toys and throws them in the air and jumps around to catch them. She also likes to smell my breath after I brush my teeth.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

Alvin also whines at acorns. Since he was 9 weeks old... Weirdo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

IllinoisNative said:


> My dog throws up in his crate and only his crate. I keep his crate open all day and he goes in there to throw up. Maybe he's trying to tell me how he feels about the crate...lol. .


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zoe is still just a baby but she isn't happy just walking right next to me... She has to walk with her chest touching the back of my leg 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Alvin watching his stories gives me the giggles! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

We had company over this past weekend and with a super full house ending up sharing my bed with another girl. Long story short Cafall won't sleep unless he can do so laid out next to me. He stalked 'his' side of the bed for a good hour before crashing the bed and smooshing in between the two of us.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

Kahrg4 said:


> We had company over this past weekend and with a super full house ending up sharing my bed with another girl. Long story short Cafall won't sleep unless he can do so laid out next to me. He stalked 'his' side of the bed for a good hour before crashing the bed and smooshing in between the two of us.


Love! Lol Alvin likes to be touching me. In the OP pics his paws are on my foot  crazy fur babies


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister always gives me or someone else his paw. When he's stressed or looking for my attention he gives both paws, when he's meeting someone or seeing an old friend he gives them his paw. When I cry he gives me his paw. He also runs to the front door and delays his throwing up so that I can open the door and let him out so he can go vomit outside, I guess he caught on after watching me run to the door yelling "wait, wait." He also corrects the cats when they are being naughty. He knows their names and he knows that when I say "Sinister" while the cats are doing something bad he'll go over there and stop them by either barking at them, slap them with his paw or put his mouth around their head, lol! :laugh: 

Draco wiggles constantly, happy, happy, happy, his tail is always moving. When he gets frustrated he either barks or he slaps me with his paw. He does this head jerk thing too as if he's saying "come on, let's go, get up." He gets really dramatic with his head, he throws his head down fast when he's trying to figure out a toy like he's trying to get me to look at what he's looking at. He gets wide eyed and looks at me side ways when I am eating because he really wants my food. He blows bubbles and drools when he is waiting to be released to eat his food. He also sits really weird and he loves watching TV. He dislikes likes crying puppies so he growls when he hears them.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans likes to come up behind you with his ball and place it on your butt cheek or hip, making a "ramp" for it to roll down where it bounces and he can run and get it.
He also comes running when we get ice from the refrigerator, no matter where he is in the house. He takes ice cubes to his Kuranda bed and bats them around and noses and pounces on them before crunching them happily.
He gets into the ice cubes so much that he will roll around on his back in ecstasy as he munches on the cubes. I have a short video of this which I can post later. Crazy dog...


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

Mine is a hardcore couch licker! She will soak the couch it drives me crazy. She loves to just sit there with her mouth open on the couch drooling on it.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Gus has just started this but he likes to nibble on my eyebrows.He is sure to spend equal time on each.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado loves to do sneak kisses where he will be sitting or lying quietly beside you and suddenly you get this huge slurping kiss right up the side of your face. In the split second it takes you to turn to look at him he's back to his original position with a entirely innocent expression on his face 

When he gets a stuffed kong he sucks on it like a baby bottle. All you hear is slurp slurp slurp and his eyes are half closed as he's sucking on it.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Viktor will not eat his dry kibble out of his bowl. He insists on carrying it from the bowl, dropping it on his dog-bed, then eating it there. It wouldn't bother me if he didn't leave a trail of dog food across the room!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

When Maddie was a punk juvenile she loved to rip small rose of sharon saplings out of the ground and eat them. She'd eat a few and then barf them back up. I told her not to but she took it as a challenge to do so anyhow. Very obedient dog otherwise but this one thing she would not stop doing. :wild: It drove me crazy--and she knew it.

When Maddie matured she had a strict speed limit inside the house for visiting dogs. If any visiting dog tried to run in the house she would chase them down and put an end to the running. I don't know where she got this but she was very consistent about enforcing this rule. :laugh:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo has always been a good boy. But anytime I have to scold him, I have to wear Hondo pants the rest of the day. He will normally follow me through the house, but not glued to me. If he gets scolded, then the rest of the day he has to be pretty much stuck to me. 

Drives...me...nuts. In fact, sometimes I'll avoid scolding....so I suppose he's trained me.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My pup watches TV too. He watched a good bit of Pride & Prejudice with me. He also jumped up and barked at a GSD on DogTV. He's also fascinated by birds. Outdoors, he'll stop what he's doing and watch them flying over head. 

Every time he comes in the house after we've been out, he stops on the deck and sticks his head in the corner where the railing and the house come together, leaving a gap of about 4 inches. I don't know why. He just sticks his head in the corner and stands a minute, then he backs out and comes on in the house.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

Okin said:


> Mine is a hardcore couch licker! She will soak the couch it drives me crazy. She loves to just sit there with her mouth open on the couch drooling on it.


Oooooooomg were trying to crush Alvin's little couch licking habit. He is a notorious shredder 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

GSKnight said:


> Viktor will not eat his dry kibble out of his bowl. He insists on carrying it from the bowl, dropping it on his dog-bed, then eating it there. It wouldn't bother me if he didn't leave a trail of dog food across the room!!! LOL!!!


My Basset hound would do that! Lol



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Galathiel said:


> My pup watches TV too. He watched a good bit of Pride & Prejudice with me. He also jumped up and barked at a GSD on DogTV. He's also fascinated by birds. Outdoors, he'll stop what he's doing and watch them flying over head.
> 
> Every time he comes in the house after we've been out, he stops on the deck and sticks his head in the corner where the railing and the house come together, leaving a gap of about 4 inches. I don't know why. He just sticks his head in the corner and stands a minute, then he backs out and comes on in the house.



Our dog loves birds too! Will watch them till they fly out of sight and then sigh before going on with whatever he is doing. We have a little parakeet(name Trixie), often times he goes to her cage and playbows and jumps around wagging his talk and if she comes close enough will put his nose to hers. 

My kids wonder what he will do if he can fly, I say we have enough trouble with him on ground...

I just have to say I'm sitting at my desk laughing at all the quirks posted on here. Love them all!!


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Saphire said:


> Gus has just started this but he likes to nibble on my eyebrows.He is sure to spend equal time on each.



. I want to see a video! I hope he leaves them nicely and evenly arched.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sri said:


> . I want to see a video! I hope he leaves them nicely and evenly arched.


I will work on it lol.


----------



## SBS (Feb 5, 2014)

My 18 week old pup figured out how to open the bathroom door, and when I'm in there unless the door is locked, he's going to open it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Saphire said:


> I will work on it lol.


Yeah, Saphire. Before he makes bald patches on them and you will look punk chic


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Xerxes tries to bury any litter he finds. Jasira barks at this decorator wine glass I have on display.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> He takes ice cubes to his Kuranda bed and bats them around and noses and pounces on them before crunching them happily.
> He gets into the ice cubes so much that he will roll around on his back in ecstasy as he munches on the cubes. I have a short video of this which I can post later. Crazy dog...


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Mystique does all kind of silly things...

1. Watches TV. Especially if there are dogs or kids on.
2. Will sit in front of the fridge until she gets an ice cube when comes in from outside. She'll then bat it around the kitchen like a cat with a mouse before chomping it. I'm afraid once she's taller, she'll dispense the ice herself and I'll come home to ice cubes all over the kitchen! :crazy:
3. Licks the couch. Not the love seat or recliners, only the couch. 
4. Favorite toy is a 20oz mug from the gas station. Carries it around by the handle. I think she's waiting for me to fill it with my coffee. 
5. When going for a walk, she carries the leash in her mouth. She knows leave it, but doesn't work for the leash. Funny thing about it, she looks so proud of herself! Head is up, tail is wagging, bounce to her step almost a prance. It's like she's so proud of herself for taking ME for a walk. :rofl:

She is quite the character.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Scent*

Mine is intensely interested in scents.

If I take him for a walk, the first mile or so he's really a problem walker as he wants to smell every post box and mark.

If I throw a ball or kong along the ground he'll seize it but then drop it and track back the scent to where it first landed.

If I hide a ball no matter where and he knows its around he'll find it almost instantly by sniffing the air.

If he comes across a game trail he wants to travel it in both directions at once.

I guess I should train him to track.

LF


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

He used to put his paws on the bed in the morning to wake me up, but now he wakes me up by putting his head on the bed next to my face and staring at me until I move. 

He plays with his toys and bones upside down (like Hans with ice! Lol) 

If he potties outside alone (I usually walk out with him but lately I stand at the door in the early morning bc it's so cold) he is SO excited because he did it by himself that he circles me and hits my with his tail for like 5 minutes after coming inside. It's so cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Apsel is OCD about his water. It's got to be fresh. If it is oldish, or almost empty, he will grab the bowl and bring it to wherever I am in the house. It turns into a mess most of the time, but occasionally he'll manage to only spill a bit.

He also loves my dirty socks. They have to be dirty, otherwise he'll ignore them. He'll sneak off and find the sock in my room and prance back into the living room with his head held high. He doesn't bother chewing the sock, he just wants to show me that he found my sock then he's done with it.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

My guy won't play with toys? Just has zero interest in them.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

My pup likes to run back and forth between sprinklers and put her mouth at the mouth of the sprinkler where the water gushes out. She doesn't stop until she's tired no matter what we do. It's really cute but sometimes kinda annoying as she gets drenched.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jonas likes to get a big drink of water, then dribble it all over the pergo floors, then slide around and flip like a fish. I constantly dry the floor so he don't do this. LOL


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I like watching the American tv show called 'Cops' and every time there is a Police canine waiting with it's handler for a release to get the bad guy and the canine is usually making noise, Harry will howl and howl and howl, he literally sounds like a wolf. I would love to know what these Police dogs are saying to make Harry howl like this.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Cesar, my big beautiful boy, was obsessive over bees and hornets. He could jump like a gazelle, and he would jump as high as he had to, to catch one. He would then bite-bite-bite and drop it. Bite-bite-bite and drop. He'd find it on the ground, and if it were sufficiently disabled, he'd eat it. Once in a while during the bite-bite process, he'd shake his head, and you knew the bee or hornet had got in a sting. Didn't faze him, though--he'd go after it with a vengeance until he could swallow it down. 

Orick obsesses over squirrels. In our new neighborhood, with mostly senior citizens, everyone feeds the squirrels, so they are bigger than any squirrels I have ever seen. Orick sits at our livingroom window and watches for them, especially in the crab apple tree right outside the window. The first thing he does when he goes outside is fly from one tree to the next, sniffing all around each one and up the trunk, then races on to the next tree. There are about 30 trees scattered throughout the back yard, and he goes from one to the next in exactly the same sequence each time. No matter how long it's been since he last went potty, he HAS to make the Squirrel Patrol first! He has a great recall--EXCEPT when he's on Squirrel Patrol. We'll be working on that as soon as the polar vortex goes back to wherever it came from!

Orick has also mastered the Vulcan Mind Meld (google it in case you never watched Star Trek). I'll be watching TV, reading, or online, get this feeling, look around the room, and there he is, staring into my eyes with such intensity! I'll look away, pretending I didn't notice, sneak a look back, and he's still staring, never moved an inch. Usually it means, 'Hey, it's time to eat,' or 'I've got to get out for Squirrel Patrol,' or 'In case you didn't notice, Jade has all the nylabones!'


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh, for some reason Kaiju has decided that the farther he tilts his head backwards, the more polite he's being. I see this happen most often when he's waiting to be released to take his food. From the moment I tell him to wait, he slowly starts tilting his head straight backwards. If I let it keep going for longer than 20 seconds or so, he starts reaching exorcist extremes of head tilting and I start to wonder if that's uncomfortable? He'll get to the point where his head is back over his shoulders, but his eyes are half whites and half color because he's keeping his focus on me, waiting for that release cue.


----------



## B&Cgetapup (Nov 7, 2013)

If the boyfriend and and I are having a conversation with Rommel sitting next to us, he sometimes feels excluded and makes a fuss untill we "include" him. Usually his contribution is a request for more ice cubes to be given per day. Sometimes when it gets late and he is ready for bed, he will bark at the bedroom door so he can be let in to put himself in his crate. He also HAS to sleep on a pillow above one of our heads when he is in the bed with us, usually sharing the pillow we have for our head as well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nits231 (Jan 30, 2013)

Leo has a few quirks: 

He loves his butt scratched, that is pretty normal for dogs, but Leo's idea of greeting people (including me when I get home) is to go straight through between the legs so that you are facing his butt. When you stop scratching, he turns around to go through again. This is adorable most of the time, but now that he has grown he tends to be a bit too tall for some people and manages to nearly topple some of my shorter friends and scare some of my male friends who aren't familiar with him. 

He also has this obsession with birds! He knows where the bird sits in my balcony (I live in an apartment) and will wait by the balcony door to be let out to chase it away. He does this in the park too. Except once he found about 8 huge peacocks! I have never seen that large a bird take flight so fast! I wish I could have taken my camera out faster!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner has two bowls of water. He will lick one dry before starting on the other. I will refill the empty bowl but he won't touch it until he finishes the other one first.

As soon as I grab his leash he will run to the front door and paw at the heating grate next to the door. I have no clue why but he does it every time. 

When I ask him to "find his marrow bones" he will run to the freezer and nose at it.
I then oblige and give him one but he will walk the perimeter of the house with the bone in his mouth. Round and round he goes, living room, to dining room, to kitchen, family room then back to the beginning. It's like he's in trance. He'll do this for 10-15 minutes. Then "bury" it in his bed by the powder room and lay a few feet away to "watch it" and make sure nobody steals it. 

When my husband sneezes he'll come running to make sure he's okay.
Last night he was doing the marrow bone routine when hubby sneezed. He was in the kitchen and immediately dropped the bone and came running to him. He checked him, my hubby said "I'm okay" and gave him a pat on the head. He was satisfied and went back to his bone.
Know what he does when I sneeze? Nada, nothing, couldn't care less.


----------



## MatildaTheMalevolent (Sep 16, 2013)

Tilda's special. If I don't keep a close eye on her in the backyard she sneaks and eats her own poop. It's disgusting, and her breathe is horrible for a while.

Her other quirk, is grunting. After she's been asleep for a while or just feels like complaining she'll grunt "ERRRRRGH"! She's so dramatic about it I can't help to smile.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gunther is a couch licker  haha he drenched our old futon to the point where the fabric was stained. We switched to leather...he still licks it but at least it doesn't show and I can wipe it clean haha.

He will also lay and whine on the ground when a toy rolls under the couch and will not let it go even when we show him another toy... the one UNDER the couch is much better of course


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

When Garrison tried humping my crossed leg my little female terror, I mean terrier, flew off the couch & bit him. She is instant demon toward him & her bossy attitude escalates in a split second. Well he is a doof & has figured out he can get a reaction EVERY time he paws at my leg, sits against my leg, hooks on my leg as if he's going to hump. All the while turning to stare at her & without fail it provokes her. If she hasn't noticed within a few attempts he will walk UNDER my legs back & forth (very uncomfortable seeing how I don't have the flexibility for high straight leg lifts from a sitting position). THAT catches her eye & wham ... She has moves like Jimmy Superfly Snuka (80's wrestler ... Yikes!). I actually am humored he TRIES to get attacked. (sigh) :crazy:


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Our girl stops mouthing if you sing to her...


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

BTW: it sounds way worse than it is ... Her bite is not a true attack. She sounds like a demon but sort of side swipes when connecting. She goes right back to her position on the couch & makes crazy "oof" sounds egging him on. It's more play than anything but she definitely thinks she's the boss.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Akira will not eat out of her bowl.
Each meal is a courtship.
We bring the bowl to her, feed a few nuggets, she will gingerly take it, then look at us like" not this crap again."

After a few hand fed bits, THEN she will eat on her own.

Every-time we eat at the dining room table she will sneak under and lay there until the meal is done.

Every morning when she hears me stir, she comes and licks my neck and armpits until I get up.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Ever since Dex was a puppy, he would want to fall asleep with ur hand in his mouth. He prefers hands but a ball or toy will also suffice if no one is willing to" lend a hand."


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Gypsy has so many quirks, that I can't list them all. However, there are some that really stand out.
Example 1. She loves to run by my mom and when we are sitting on the couch. When Gypsy does this, the slipper that was on your foot is now in her mouth. She does drop it though.
Example 2. Gypsy loves to lean her butt towards me so that I may scratch it for her. This is a problem when I am sitting on the floor since she towers over me, so more than once she has basically sat almost on me.
Example 3. Her special free ear cleaning treatment. If you are bending down, be warned that Gypsy is obligated to stop by you and clean your ears out by her sloppy kisses, nevermind that she may also clean the top of your head, regardless if you have hair or if you are bald like my dad. Another warning, the special ear cleaning treatment may occur while you are driving and Gypsy is standing on the seat behind you.
Example 4. If you are walking in the hall way and Gypsy us in front of you, she will stop and plant her butt until you sternly tell her to move or you pet her because there is no way around her and she has tilted her head straight back.
Example 5. Gypsy has to "fuel up" before you take her for a walk. If my dad, my mom or I say "where is your leash" to Gypsy, she will immediately run to her food bowl and start chomping/ gobbling down her food.
Example 6. If she sits pretty ( her hind legs not sagging in a sit but straight, along with her back being straight) look out, she is going to toot. Like toot, toot, toot. Once in a while Gypsy does this she will turn and look like she is asking " Did I do that?".
Example 7. Gypsy will gladly lick the floor of my parents shower after my dad has finished taking his shower and has gotten out. She loves water, so that may be part of the reason.
Example 8. If you are like my mom and don't like your feet recieving a tongue bath, then do not leave them uncovered. Gypsy will gladly clean them for you.
Example 9. Gypsy likes to give me kissies, but will nibble on my ears where my earrings are. Good thing, my ears only have one ear piercing each.
Example 10. Gypsy loves to give a 360° sniff test whenever my mom and I come home from school and work or if my dad or I have gone to let our neighbors' dogs outside.
Example 11. Gypsy loves to be nosey. Especially, if we are out walking and we stop ti talk with neighbors or people we meet.
Example 12. Gypsy loves to sneak up from behind you and go between your leegs like she is a pony. She does this to my dad and I the most, but occassionally, my mom gets this special treatment.
Example 13. Gypsy likes to have her ears rubbed. She will start kicking her hind legs if you rub the tips of them really good.
Example 14. My mom, my dad or I can not get the hose out to water anything unless Gypsy gets to play in it or she is in the house. She loves water like a Labrador. Gypsy also has a hard tail like a lab, but she is 100% GSD.
I better stop there, because I know that I can go and on.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Lola doesn't have many quirks, but she is still young. lol. 

Her main thing is she has a spot on the couch that is "hers". If you sit there, she will jump on you until you move over. 

When I put her in her crate at night, I have to tell her "bedtime,goodnight". If I don't say it she will bark about 5 minutes later. 

Other than that I haven't noticed anything too quirky about her.


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

Jake loves to bring his squeaky toy right in your face and squeak-squeak-squeak! Never had a dog that actually liked to make the toys squeak before . Jake also has a set meal time ritual. He eats his food. Then goes and gets the cattledog's dish. (I take that away from him), then he picks up the chiuahua 'a empty dish ( then I take that dish) then he patiently waits and watches the ****zu finish eating. As soon as ****zus done, he picks up his dish...and I take it away before he sinks his teeth through it. We do this twice a day, every day. He does have many more quirks...after all, he's just a goofy teenager right now.


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

Here's just an edit, we have a Shih tzu , maybe if I spelled it correctly I wouldn't get bleeped. Ha ha!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Zenna likes to hold your hand or arm in her mouth while she greets you, and wiggles her entire body so hard she stumbles sometimes! She also likes to pick up her food bowl and throw it around making extremely loud noises. If you tell her off for something, she grunts and air bites in your direction. Attitude!

Hunter "moos" when he is excited and wants to talk to you. He also slides between everyone's legs when he wants attention. Every night before bed, he will sit next to my hubby and just wants to hold hands for awhile before bed... it is really cute. DH will say "Can I get a goodnight paw?" and Hunter will put his paw in DH's hand or on his arm and they just stay like that for awhile. Hunter also thinks flies are enemy #1 - will put on his best defensive bark and try to kill flies.


----------

